# Bargain Book Finds: March 2012 (No Self Promotion Please!)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the February 2012 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

I love Jade Lee's historical romance novels. Talk about spicy! 

Check this one out - only $ 2.99


----------



## erin_haarwaldt (Mar 2, 2012)

I loved Reswyt, by David Mayer. Very imaginative and well-written - and something out of the ordinary in YA/paranormal.


----------



## jpflug (Jan 25, 2012)

Check out RM Gilmore's The Scene










http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=dylan+hart&x=0&y=0


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Where's My Son? by John C. Dalglish. $0.99 (free in the lending library).


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Linda Prather's wonderful mystery The Gifts is only $2.99 

Catrina Taylor's debut novel Xarrok is a Sci-Fi/romance 

Barbara Silkstone's The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland is a bargain at 99cents.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Dead Witch Walking by Kim Harrison is currently $.99.


----------



## anniezilla (Mar 6, 2012)

Scorpio Races (Maggie Stiefvater) now $3.99

 Wild Cards I (George R R Martin) now $2.99

 Midnight in Austenland (Shannon Hale) now $3.99

 Shades of Milk and Honey (Mary Kowal) now $2.99


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The following are all Historical Romances. Looks like Harper Collins put out a sale. 

Robyn DeHart
$0.99


Robyn DeHart
$0.99


Robyn DeHart
$0.99


Robyn DeHart
$0.99


Julianne MacLean
$1.99


Karen Ranney
$1.99


Samantha James
$1.99


Sara Bennett
$1.99


Melody Thomas
$1.99


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The following are all Historical Romances on sale listed by price. . In addition to my post above. I was afraid it would get too long if I add it to that one.

Some more $2.99 sales
  

************************************
Some more $1.99 sales
     

***************************************

Some more .99 cent deals


----------



## Kkieffaber (Mar 6, 2012)

Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close: A Novel

It's only 25 cents right now!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Last Lecture, by Randy Pausch, is $3.99 at the time of posting. This got a lot of publicity when it came out, and I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

This sounds interesting and for a quarter is worth a shot!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

$0.25


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

For *$2.99* a quick and enjoyable read with not too much gory detail. One brief area I was a little on the edge of my seat, but I'm kind of a baby with gore. Worth the price.



Read the first in the series of 3 (_Three Girls and a Baby_) for *$2.99 (free for Prime)* and enjoyed. Quick and lighthearted and endearing "chick lit" / contemp. romance book. Just picked up the 2nd in the series for *$2.99*.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Today only...$0.99


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

TWENTY FIVE CENTS! Thursday March 8th!


FIFTY CENTS!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

7am Texas time Friday Mar 9th.

FORTY EIGHT CENTS!


----------



## kimberlyjones (Mar 9, 2012)

Here is the list of bargain books I bought today:

http://www.amazon.com/Casey-Bella-Their-First-ebook/dp/B005UORJFK/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1331337119&sr=1-10

That is for a book on Bullying for kids at just a penny, so I bought it for my little ones.

http://www.amazon.com/Animal-Vegetable-Mineral-ebook/dp/B00361EPOW/ref=sr_1_12?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1331337119&sr=1-12

Star crossed lovers on the run for .05

http://www.amazon.com/Dry-Days-Yellow-Gulch-ebook/dp/B001D0AJ9S/ref=sr_1_15?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1331337325&sr=1-15

.49 Cthulhu Western

http://www.amazon.com/Suffer-the-Children-ebook/dp/B004GHN4OC/ref=sr_1_20?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1331337388&sr=1-20

A dark looking tale for .50

http://www.amazon.com/Tea-with-Death-ebook/dp/B007IIHXUW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1331337474&sr=1-4

Short story for .99

http://www.amazon.com/These-Things-Happened-ebook/dp/B004SQQWIQ/ref=sr_1_20?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1331337567&sr=1-20

A collection of poetry and stuff from one of my favorite authors.

That should take care of me for the next couple of days. Amazon is making it harder to search for books under .99 these days too.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Amazon match to google today for 25 cents:


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Two deals effective Saturday March 10th. No idea how long first deal will last. Second deal is a Google price match, so it will be gone very soon.

A spectacular debut suspense on sale for $2.99. Starred review from PW when book came out in 2010.



Today's Google Play 25 cent price match. Deal will expire very soon.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Kindle Daily Deal.. $0.99 (normally $24.99 it says)..

ALSO this is free with Amazon Prime.

Run to Overcome.. sounds good!


----------



## LAstoryweaver (Feb 10, 2009)

Just bought The Giver for .25

The Giver (Newbery Medal Book)


----------



## thatlaurie (Sep 21, 2010)

Check it out! A SUPER book by Lois McMaster Bujold, now available for $.99!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Curse-of-Chalion-ebook/dp/B000FC11AQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1331596600&sr=1-1


----------



## BooBoo (Mar 15, 2012)

Ethereal Tenant - Amazing! From page one this book had me hooked! I fell in love with Adam & Jack and felt like I was actually living their experiences with them.
The book made me laugh out loud, cry, feel anxious and punch the air saying 'YEAH!'
I thoroughly recommend Ethereal Tenant!!


----------



## dawneprochilo (Mar 13, 2012)

Found this book- The Marriage List by Jean Joachim- sweet but sensual with a touch of class- had its spicier moments too- loved it!

Just wanted to share
http://www.amazon.com/Marriage-List-York-Nights-ebook/dp/B0064ERU7M/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1331909681&sr=1-1


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$3.82 Beau Crusoe by Carla Kelly (romance)


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$2.99 Sojourn by Jana Oliver (Time Travel)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

These are all Historical Romances

$0.99
   

$1.99


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Today's Daily Deal, 3 thrillers from Michael Wallace for 99 cents each:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_361428322_3?ie=UTF8&docId=1000777851&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1Q1A3HNWW4ZHG

_Jack--you beat me to it! I did love these books. Congrats to KB Member Michael Wallace. --Betsy_


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Great read for 99 cents (free if you have amazon prime). I'm usually not a big zombie fan but it kept me enthralled and wondering what was going to happen next the entire time.

Alice in Deadland


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

This was free earlier in the week (featured in the KB banner) but still a bargain at .99:


First book of a series, When Women Were Warriors.


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Lois Mcmaster Bujold has given me many days of good reading; I haven't found a book of hers that isn't good, so I thought I'd pass this on. 
Her sci-fi is great too, Start with Cordelia's Honor (Shards of Honor + Barrayar).  Then the first two Miles Vorkosigan books which are free on Baenebooks.com, Then the rest of them are much cheaper on Baen, Multi-book packages for $5. I get them e-mailed to my kindle.


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

this link should take you to the .99 cent version for all four novels Not thr $8.99 version. I've very much enjoyed this author's other books

Samantha Moon: all 4 novels byg J.R. rain for .99


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Seventh in the Maise Dobbs series by Jacqueline Winspear now at $1.99



Ninth in series, coming out next week.


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

The Knife of Never Letting Go by Patrick Ness is only 99 cents right now! I've heard so many good things about this books. I'm on my phone otherwise I'd use the link maker.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0044UHVR2/


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I know there are a few other astronomy fans on here, but I recommend it even beyond those for a general 'childhood nostalgia' feel -- and the author is a superb storyteller. This is a delightful memoir of sorts, of a boyhood astronomy craze, how it was lost in the reality of adulthood, and then rediscovered. You can read my review on the product page.

$1.99 - Mr. Olcott's Skies: An Old Book and a Youthful Obsession


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Many of the Aaron Elkin's Gordon Oliver forensic anthropoligist series are under $5 right now, and one he wrote with his wife, _A Dangerous Talent_, is $0.99 today. (There are others, too, this is just a few of them, including the first two in the series.):

    

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Go here to find the April 2012 Bargain Book Finds threads:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,109479.0.html

Betsy


----------

